# If it's heel mites?



## dcullon (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not sure but if my Corriedale ewe has heel mite on her back heels,what can I do about it and is it catchy? HELP!
Debbie


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 10, 2009)

I just did a quick search and here is what I found, sounds easy enough.  http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Treating_heel_mites_in_sheep

Good Luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 10, 2009)

Found this article on an ag/ext. site:



> FOOT-SCAB MITES
> A chorioptic mite attacks the sheeps skin just above the feet. The tiny, white, oval mites pierce
> the skin and feed on the lymph, causing intense itching; infested animals constantly bite their
> feet trying to alleviate the problem. Infested animals are restless. Observe sheep closely,
> ...


Was also reading an article that said you could use epsom salts for a soak for their feet and it would take care of the mites.  

Sounds miserable!  I hate mites!  

ETA:  If they are like other kinds of mites, they are VERY catchy and will spread to your other sheep, if you have any.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

When I get any goat with itchy heels and starting to go hairless, I spray on the BluKote.  Usually within a few weeks the hair starts to grow back.
When any skin condition starts I throw on the BluKote and usually it works...LOL


----------



## dcullon (Dec 11, 2009)

Today she is limping and I trimed her dew claws, well two anyway. She's bigger than a great dane so by myself it is hard to control her.She has whitest crust under her dew claws and red under that,and above her hoofs. OMG! I'm new to this. I didn't know about these mite things. I hope she will be ok and I don't want my goats to get it. The other two sheep are a different breed and don't have wool on their legs ,but she does. Could that be the problem with her getting them? I called the vet and they are coming today after 3. OMG! What did I get into,LOL. Is this a reacuring thing? It is in the 20's today and wind chills in the single numbers. How the heck will I be able to give her a foot bath. I hope the vet has a spray or powder insead. Check out my facebook page. I haven't learned yet how to make a web page yet.  
 Debbie


----------



## dcullon (Dec 11, 2009)

My facebook account is Debra Cullerton @ facebook.com


----------



## dcullon (Dec 11, 2009)

Well everyone the vet thinks YES it probably is mites.OMG MITES! I didn't know they got them in winter. He gave her 2 shots and I have to give her one shot once a week for three weeks. And some spray. I just hope no one else gets it  .
 Thank you guys for your help.
Debbie


----------

